# chrome to phone error



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anyone's chrome to phone work? Since CM7 and now on MIUI when I try to log on on my phone I get an Unable to connect error. I have put up with it for awhile now and have had enough. I have tried uninstalling it on my phone, and on my computer and still no go.


----------



## BracesForImpact (Jul 30, 2011)

I've had a hell of a time with it for a month now across a few different roms. I gave up and uninstalled. I figured I'd wait for the fix eventually.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

try wiping the apps data and open it again.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

If wiping doesnt work try uninstalling and reinstalling and also make sure that you have it installed on your chrome.


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have deleted and reinstalled, wiped data, and everything. But it does work with the 2int roms then huh?


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

redsox 98 said:


> I have deleted and reinstalled, wiped data, and everything. But it does work with the 2int roms then huh?


Yeah its working fine for me. It has worked on CM7, Miui, and omfgb


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

"BrutalSauce said:


> Yeah its working fine for me. It has worked on CM7, Miui, and omfgb


Well huh. I will delete it all again and wipe again.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

actually try this it could actually be a problem with your browser go ahead and delete the plugin and reinstall that.


----------

